# window.open klappt mit IE nicht



## Taino (31. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

folgendes Script lässt sich mit Firefox wunderbar ausführen, mit dem IE aber nicht:


```
<script type="text/javascript" >
window.open("<%=URL%>?uid=<%=uid%>&token=<%=token%>&submitted=true","target=_blanc");
</script>
```


Was erwartet IE an dieser Stelle, damit er das Fenster korrekt öffnet?


----------



## Evil-Devil (31. Aug 2011)

Das liegt daran, dass du die Funktion falsch verwendest.
SELFHTML: JavaScript / Objektreferenz / window

Parameter 1 ist korrekt. Die URL. Parameter 2 ist der Name des Fensters bestehend aus Alphanumerischen Zeichen. Dein = Zeichen löst also einen Fehler aus.
Und im optionalen dritten Parameter kannst du die Eigenschaften bestimmen.


----------



## nillehammer (31. Aug 2011)

Ersetze den zweiten Parameter ("target=_blanc") durch "_blank".


----------

